# Free agency....7/1...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Free agency negotiations and signings begin tomorrow. I wonder if the Hornets are targeting anyone(s). They should be. They won't have as big a summer as last year but they most likely will do a little something.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Probably the one thing they should look to do is work out a sign and trade with Mason.They need another scorer IMO.Mason would be good if you could get him at a reasonable price,but only if Byron would figure out that he's not a good low post scorer.They're only a little bit under the cap right now and if they get up to the cap they won't have anything except the MLE so aside from a sign and trade with Desmond they don't have much maneuvering room


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets.com:* How many of your free agents are you going to try to bring back?
*Scott:* *It’s probably going to be two or three.* You have to understand that those guys are trying to see if they can sign somewhere else and get more money or a bigger role. At some point you hope to find a common ground. Out of (our free agents), we’d hope to sign two, maybe three at the most.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/draft2_30june2007.html

The two I think that have a chance of being re-signed would be Devin Brown and Pargo.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I would think it's Pargo and Brown.  Pargo probably can get a team in need of a selfish, streaky point/shooting guard. Don't take that statement the wrong way. I like Pargo, but at times I wished he would remember he wasn't the only person on the court. If he keep a third I would think it's Linton. Despite the doghouse episode, I believe he have a better chance than Bass and M. Jackson.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I would think it's Pargo and Brown. Pargo probably can get a team in need of a selfish, streaky point/shooting guard. Don't take that statement the wrong way. I like Pargo, but at times I wished he would remember he wasn't the only person on the court. *If he keep a third I would think it's Linton. Despite the doghouse episode, I believe he have a better chance than Bass and M. Jackson*.


You think so? I would think the 3rd would be M. Jackson. I hope not but Scott seemed to like him. Linton just seemed to not be able to get out of that doghouse at all.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They definitely should re-sign Devin...he did a terrific job.Of course that doesn't mean you should look around for a better SG to start.Pargo really irritates me,but he's a great player when the longball is falling.When it's not he's probably one of the worst players in the league because of the way his style disrupts the whole team.
I don't know what Marc Jackson has left.I wouldn't tie myself to him for a long contract,but he works really well in pick and pop with CP.It would be great if they could teach Tyson to be productive in the pick and roll actually.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> You think so? I would think the 3rd would be M. Jackson. I hope not but Scott seemed to like him. Linton just seemed to not be able to get out of that doghouse at all.


For reasons you already know, I hope it's not Marc. Like I said before, I wouldn't resign him for free. He would disrupt everything the Hornets organization is trying to do this year. I'd take Bass any day over him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> For reasons you already know, I hope it's not Marc. * Like I said before, I wouldn't resign him for free. * He would disrupt everything the Hornets organization is trying to do this year. I'd take Bass any day over him.


:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets plan to take 'strategic' approach


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

> The Hornets have six free agents, including Brandon Bass, Linton Johnson and Marc Jackson. None of those players are likely to be re-signed. Bass is a restricted free agent; the Hornets can match any offer he receives.


I think Linton Johnson is one of those guys that deserves a chance, but with Julian Wright on board it might just be better to let him go. He put up 4 ppg 3 rpg for us in 13 mpg and is quite athletic, but Wright can give us more even though they have a similar skillset.



> Whether they re-sign Mason will largely depend on the type of interest he receives from teams willing to offer a contract that pays more than $8 million a year. Although Scott wants Mason back, plans have been made if he signs with another team. They include shifting Stojakovic from shooting guard to the starting small forward spot and bringing along Wright quickly at the position.



So, apparently Scott is willing to throw Wright into the fire, which might not be a bad thing, but at shooting guard? This guy might be wrong anyway, but it is an intriguing scenario.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The bucks are apparently interested in Desmond returning to Milwaukee.I only saw them a few times last year,but they appeared to be absolutely dreadful defensively.It's easy to forget about how great Desmond is on that end of the floor,but I can't see the Hornets giving him huge money no matter what.

http://www.journaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?itemid=13995However,
_* Roger Montgomery, the agent for former Bucks forward Desmond Mason who played last two seasons for the New Orleans Hornets, confirmed Harris had called him Sunday morning.*_


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Nah, that was Desmond's main aspect of his game, his defense. Not easy to forget about that. That's mainly what he brings. In other news, Brandon Bass will be playing for the Dallas Mavs' summer league. Sorry things couldn't work out for him with the Hornets.


_Although Sunday was the first day NBA teams could begin negotiating free-agent contracts, Brandon Bass didn't wait by the phone to get updates from his agent. 

Bass, a restricted free agent who played the past two seasons for the Hornets, said he will play on the Dallas Mavericks' summer league team that begins play later this week in Las Vegas. Ultimately, Bass hopes his performances will be good enough to get the Mavericks or another team to offer him a contract. 

The Hornets can match any offer Bass receives, but that doesn't appear likely since he wasn't invited to participate on their summer league team that also will compete in Las Vegas. Bass' New Orleans-based agent, Derek Lafayette, said the Hornets did not contact him Sunday._ 

More


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Denver Nuggets seeking Brown?.....

_Today is the first day NBA teams can begin talking to free agents, and though the Nuggets are cash-strapped, Devin Brown has the team on his wish list, a league source said. 

The Nuggets are likely to lose point guard Steve Blake to higher bidders and, additionally, are in search of deft perimeter shooters. Brown, a combo guard who played in 58 games with the New Orleans Hornets last season, has proven the ability to do both. 

Brown, who was signed to a 10-day contract by the Nuggets during his rookie season of 2002-03, stepped in as the starting point guard in January with the Hornets when Chris Paul suffered a sprained right ankle. In the 12 games Brown started, the Hornets went 7-5, and the 6-foot-5, five-year pro averaged 13.7 points, 4.6 rebounds and 3.8 assists. 

Brown's averages of 11.6 points, 4.3 rebounds and 2.6 assists last season ranked him in the top five on the team in those categories. Brown shot 35.7 percent from 3-point range. He played for San Antonio from 2003-05. 

Signing free agents, however, is not a luxury the Nuggets have at the moment. With a payroll creeping toward $80 million, fiscal responsibility is the buzz phrase in the front office. The NBA's new salary cap and luxury tax threshold is due to be released in time for teams to start signing free agents on July 11. _

Link


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> Nah, that was Desmond's main aspect of his game, his defense. Not easy to forget about that. That's mainly what he brings. In other news, Brandon Bass will be playing for the Dallas Mavs' summer league. Sorry things couldn't work out for him with the Hornets.
> 
> 
> _Although Sunday was the first day NBA teams could begin negotiating free-agent contracts, Brandon Bass didn't wait by the phone to get updates from his agent.
> ...



I am extremely upset to hear this. The year the come back to Louisiana too! Well I just wish Bass the best and I really hope he proves us wrong and grows to contribute to a team. He needs to take a hard look at Ben Wallace and model his game after that. Bass has a great NBA body and great athleticism. I always felt he played to soft for his ability. Playing all out and hustling on D is not a specialized skill. Anyone can do it.

Good luck Brandon...Still my favorite player from LSU...:cheers:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

It appears the Hornets are again showing interest in Mo Pete. A few years ago they targeted him and made him an offer but the Raptors matched it and he ended up staying there.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> It appears the Hornets are again showing interest in Mo Pete. A few years ago they targeted him and made him an offer but the Raptors matched it and he ended up staying there.


Yeah I remember that and was so mad when they couldn't rake him in...lets hope they can offer him something that he'll like this time around.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Devin Brown is a solid player, and looked nice in a Hornet's jersey. I hope he stays. They need him at the 2.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

noballer07 said:


> Yeah I remember that and was so mad when they couldn't rake him in...lets hope they can offer him something that he'll like this time around.


Utah and a few others are after him too.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Not so long ago MoPete was becoming a 20ppg scorer, and a above average defender. Not to forget his consistent health. He should be hot on everyone's list, especially the Pistons.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Not so long ago MoPete was becoming a 20ppg scorer, and a above average defender. Not to forget his consistent health. He should be hot on everyone's list, especially the Pistons.


I don't know if the Pistons have showed any interest yet. Seems Peterson thinks the Jazz are one piece away from being in the NBA Finals next year so that may be his top destination.

_In addition to the Jazz, Peterson received interest from Miami, New Orleans, Golden State, Sacramento and Cleveland at the start of the negotiating period. _


http://www.sltrib.com/jazz/ci_6280028


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope the only reason it says they didn't contact him is because they talked with Grant Hill, and things are going accordingly. Mo to Utah is such a perfect fit though, and he's the piece they need.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Apparently Darko is on the loose now. Maybe we can have another maligned high draft pick do like Tyson Chandler and turn it around once on the Hornets. He had a lot of room to make an impact in Orlando and didnt really so I'm not that high on him, but we could use some more inside scoring.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Pargo is seeking a 4-yr deal...

_Jannero Pargo enjoyed his role last season as one of the Hornets' top backup guards. He played in all 82 games, got numerous shot opportunities and led the team in assists in seven games. 

Although his contribution was significant, there's uncertainty whether Pargo, who averaged 9.2 points and 2.5 assists in the 2006-07 season, will return to New Orleans after opting out of his two-year contract last month to become an unrestricted free agent. 

He has received interest from at least three teams besides the Hornets, but Pargo said his preference is to re-sign with New Orleans. Free agents can begin signing contracts July 11._

_"I want a four-year deal, and if I could get that, it would be a wonderful thing," said Pargo, who is seeking more than the $1.08 million he would have earned this season. "I think I played well enough this year to get a three- or four-year deal. I played in every game, worked hard, and I got better." 

Pargo's agent, Mark Bartelstein, said negotiations continue with the Hornets, but he declined to get into specifics regarding the length of a potential contract or what teams are pursuing his client. 

"He would love to come back with the Hornets, and they have made it clear they would like to have him there," Bartelstein said. "We're having conversations, and that's all I can say at this point." _


Link


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Apparently Darko is on the loose now. Maybe we can have another maligned high draft pick do like Tyson Chandler and turn it around once on the Hornets. He had a lot of room to make an impact in Orlando and didnt really so I'm not that high on him, but we could use some more inside scoring.


I wouldn't rake him in; I don't think we need anybody else to take development time from Hilton Armstrong and Cedric Simmons. Hilt could end up being another trustworthy scorer down low, you never know.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Seems the Hornets and the Jazz are the front runners for Mo Pete. He's a good player but he's one I've never been really high on. How do you guys think he'd do as a Hornet?

_Toronto Raptors free agent Mo Peterson may be getting closer to signing with his new team. The Cavs and Peterson expressed interest when the negotiating period started last Sunday but it appears Peterson will not play with the Cavs next season. 

Peterson, according to a source close to the situation, will visit the Utah Jazz over the next few days. The Jazz and the New Orleans Hornets have become the front-runners. _

Link


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Seems the Hornets and the Jazz are the front runners for Mo Pete. He's a good player but he's one I've never been really high on. How do you guys think he'd do as a Hornet?
> 
> _Toronto Raptors free agent Mo Peterson may be getting closer to signing with his new team. The Cavs and Peterson expressed interest when the negotiating period started last Sunday but it appears Peterson will not play with the Cavs next season.
> 
> ...


I was excited when we signed him the last time, but I'm not as hype now. If we sign him, I don't think we'll keep Devin.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I think Peterson might be slightly better than Devin,but he's going to cost at least twice as much.Brown will likely be a bargain.I don't think Peterson will be.

The Hornets still need a backup point guard.I guess right now Bobby Jackson would back up CP up.I wouldn't care much for that idea for a lot of reasons.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Diable said:


> I think Peterson might be slightly better than Devin,but he's going to cost at least twice as much.Brown will likely be a bargain.I don't think Peterson will be.
> 
> The Hornets still need a backup point guard.I guess right now Bobby Jackson would back up CP up.I wouldn't care much for that idea for a lot of reasons.


While I agree that MoPete will cost much more than Devin, I do not think it is close as to who the better player is. MoPete is much better than Devin, but like you said, will cost much more.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Uhmmmm yeaaaah...Bobby Jackson...yeaaahhh...no. I was SUCH a BJax fan for a long time...but thats the point...its been a long time.


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

They pretty much have no choice...if they don't pick up a viable backup at the point Bobby Jackson will be seeing a lot more time there. I think Milt Palacio will make the roster; he seems to be the most experienced guard on the Summer League roster.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Mo Pete can play the 2, is a vet, I'm all for bring him in, for the right price of course. 

He's also durable, we won't have to worry about the freakin' injuries!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets may be close to signing Mo Pete.

LAS VEGAS -- _Coach Byron Scott wants the Hornets' play off the bench to be improved from last season, and there is a chance he could invite a couple of free agents currently on the summer-league team to training camp this fall. 

With 11 players under contract, including draft picks Julian Wright and Adam Haluska, the Hornets have as many as four spots to fill on their roster. 

A league source said Thursdsay night the Hornets are close to an agreement with Toronto's Morris Peterson, their primary target in free agency. Negotiations also continue with backup point guard Jannero Pargo, who is receiving interest from the New Jersey Nets. _

More


----------



## noballer07 (Jul 4, 2006)

Pargo is going to be stupid and take the Nets' offer. All I'm saying is that he won't be able to get the chance he did here as the 3rd string getting that much playing time anywhere else. When Bobby Jackson goes down, the backup spot is all his.


----------

